# Hilarious, Serious Reading



## AWP (Dec 10, 2012)

Skimming through the PDF (link below) I laughed, I cried, I laughed some more.

People in the States think we're leaving in 2014? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
Then this:



> The key point from the report -- which covers the period of April through September and was delivered to Congress today -- is that populated areas in Afghanistan are more secure, the official told reporters at the Pentagon.
> 
> It notes that the Taliban “strove to take back territory in the past six months, [but] they were not able to do so,” the official said. “*The territory we’ve taken, we’ve held*.”


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

160 plus pages of BS with lots of lovely graphs and charts.

Cheers!

Link: http://www.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=118751
PDF: http://www.defense.gov/news/1230_Report_final.pdf


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 10, 2012)

But wait...Crazy Uncle Joe said in his debate with Ryan that we were leaving Afghanistan by the end of 2014 "period".  You mean he was ..(gasp) lying?????


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> But wait...Crazy Uncle Joe said in his debate with Ryan that we were leaving Afghanistan by the end of 2014 "period". You mean he was ..(gasp) lying?????


 
Yes. My money's on about 20k servicemembers and a bazillion of us AWP's in country on Jan. 1, 2015 and probably Jan. 1, 2016 and maybe Jan. 1, 2017.

The only way we're leaving is through some SOFA nonsense like Iraq or an epidemic of Blue on Green casualties.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't be true, you'll be in a nuclear safe bubble some where in Syria fixing routers while Uncle Joe talks about hiring janitors to clean up.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Yes. My money's on about 20k servicemembers and a bazillion of us AWP's in country on Jan. 1, 2015 and probably Jan. 1, 2016 and maybe Jan. 1, 2017.
> 
> The only way we're leaving is through some SOFA nonsense like Iraq or an epidemic of Blue on Green casualties.


I think SOFA will force us out.
Fine with me.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2012)

SOWT said:


> I think SOFA will force us out.
> Fine with me.


 
Maybe, but I wouldn't expect that dialogue to seriously begin until after the 2014 elections when Karzai's gone. (2 term limit)


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe, but I wouldn't expect that dialogue to seriously begin until after the 2014 elections when Karzai's gone. (2 term limit)


Maybe, I was thinking he wanted to make that his legacy (i.e. forcing the infidels home) and would beg the Taliban for forgiveness.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe, but I wouldn't expect that dialogue to seriously begin until after the 2014 elections when Karzai's gone. (2 term limit)


Karzai could be fixed with a two round limit:-" And so could whoever replaces him. 

Do the politicians etc really think that a decade of western activity will change what has been the norm for thousands of years? I say 3014 MAY see all forces out of Afghan.... assuming the jobs is allowed to be done properly.


----------



## CDG (Dec 11, 2012)

Rampart said:


> I say *3014* MAY see all forces out of Afghan.


 
Sounds about right.


----------

